# What dry food are you all feeding?



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been feeding Samson on Advanced nutrition, which has been great for him. His coat is lovely and his poos are nice to pick up and not smelly, but trying to get him to eat it is a nightmare!!!
So i've decided it's time for a change, but just not sure what to switch to. I'm thinking of trying the James Wellbeloved. But thought i would see if there seems to be a particular food that seems to be good that you all use?
Please help as i want him to enjoy his dinner


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I feed mine James Wellbeloved and have done for the last 20 years. I use the Lamb and Rice exclusively and it suits my dogs well, they eat it every day and never turn their noses up at it. I started with JWB when we had a rescue GSD and she was a nightmare to feed, everything gave her an upset stomach and she was never enthusiastic about food - until we changed to JWB on recommendation from a GSD breeder... 
I know others on here rave about Barking Heads and if JWB didn't suit mine that is what I'd change to.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I feed Noodle Barking Heads and mix in some Natures Harvest. After a few problems with food (not her not eating, she eats everything but had runny poohs) her tummy is great on what she has now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I feed Barking heads too, I know it doesn't suit all dogs and mine has had occasions when he goes off it a bit but I have stuck with it, he doesn't get wind and has nice firm poo's!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie is on Royal Canin Junior, since her water infection we now add alittle water to it and its gone in seconds  x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Barking Heads for Lolly. Lolly isn't fussy and will eat anything but as a puppy came to us on Arden Grange but suffered terribly from dirty ears and ear infections (I used to have to clean horrible black gunk out of her ears daily) - we changed to Barking heads and her ears cleared up instantly. Our vet was amazed and now recommends Barking Heads to all her clients with ear problems.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Barking heads for Billy - ears are fine and he used to get a bit of gunk under his eyes and this has cleared up too. There are 3 main flavours after puppy food so at least there is a bit of variety. Sometimes we give him wet Lilly's kitchen as a treat too and that always goes down well!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I've never even heard of barking heads food! Where sells that food in the UK?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

NikkiB said:


> I've never even heard of barking heads food! Where sells that food in the UK?


It's not sold in supermarkets or Pets At Home but most independent pet retailers sell it.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Stevie came to us eating James Wellbeloved , but unfortunately this didn't agree with her tummy, so she's now on Barking heads. She's much keener on the adult food than the puppy variety. No pet shops near us sell it so I buy it online from Amazon.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to feed Barking heads but my two went off it very quickly, I now feed Eden Holistic kibble, fantastic food which is UK produced and has scored 5/5 on the which dog food review site, here is the link www.uk.edenpetfoods.com. I only feed Kibble for one meal as I feel that one wet meal a day is beneficial to dogs so I feed a wet food of equal good quality in the evening.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

I feed Burns. Why not keep the kibble and just add things to it e.g. tuna, chicken, rice, veg, sardines, mackerel etc, it might encourage him to eat it


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 6, 2013)

Buffalo Blue Duck. Strange...had a cockapoo growing up. She ate "Gaines burgers" and table food!!!! She lived for almost 17 years. Never sick. Rarely matted. Beautiful coat too


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Patricia said:


> I feed Burns. Why not keep the kibble and just add things to it e.g. tuna, chicken, rice, veg, sardines, mackerel etc, it might encourage him to eat it


I think i might try that first you know! If ever i out chicken on top when we have a roast he loves it and eats the lot. I suppose i can just find something quick and easy and healthy to add to it that doesn't end up costing too much more. Rice would be easy to add and would mix all through it and would hardly have to put much in. Maybe tuna would be a treat it's got so expensive. 
Anybody else add stuff to their kibble?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Woo said:


> I feed Noodle Barking Heads and mix in some Natures Harvest. After a few problems with food (not her not eating, she eats everything but had runny poohs) her tummy is great on what she has now.


I've been looking at the Natures Harvest wet food. It looks nice and seems to have good reviews. Great meat content. I might try adding some of that to his kibble. Maybe he just doesn't like his food plain. He didn't like the rice added to it either! Just ignored it! Maybe that was too plain too? Peanut butter he liked but far too fattening to put on every dinner! I think he likes strong flavours.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

NikkiB said:


> I've been looking at the Natures Harvest wet food. It looks nice and seems to have good reviews. Great meat content. I might try adding some of that to his kibble. Maybe he just doesn't like his food plain. He didn't like the rice added to it either! Just ignored it! Maybe that was too plain too? Peanut butter he liked but far too fattening to put on every dinner! I think he likes strong flavours.


The Natures Harvest is good. It's a really nice wet food full of veg aswell. Noodle eats it all up every meal. She dosen't like dry Kibble so I put her Kibble in her bowl, pour boiling water over it to sofen it, leave it for a mo, drain the water off, add the natures harvest and mix it all up together. Once a week instead of the natures harverst I add a tin of fish to 1 of her meals and depending on what we are having for dinner she may get chicken added to one meal or sausage (all instead of the natures harverst) but she eats really well and has a good tummy


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> I think i might try that first you know! If ever i out chicken on top when we have a roast he loves it and eats the lot. I suppose i can just find something quick and easy and healthy to add to it that doesn't end up costing too much more. Rice would be easy to add and would mix all through it and would hardly have to put much in. Maybe tuna would be a treat it's got so expensive.
> Anybody else add stuff to their kibble?


We just use tesco/asda value range Tuna, I think it's about 40p a tin and I only mix in a tablespoon or so per meal. We also use tesco sardines they are similar in price. Failing that he'll get a bit of left over dinner like mashed potatoes or some meat or fish


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies  Trust me to get a picky eater! Both of my children were too!! I'll let you know how i get on.


----------

